# Zeno Watches



## Chuckhrtn72 (Feb 16, 2008)

I just bought my first Zeno watch. As a matter of fact my first swiss watch. It is the Zeno Army watch with Eta 2836. I got the metal band with it and it was $315 U.S. did I do well for a first buy or should I have held out for a omega or rolex?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Chuckhrtn72 said:


> I just bought my first Zeno watch. As a matter of fact my first swiss watch. It is the Zeno Army watch with Eta 2836. I got the metal band with it and it was $315 U.S. did I do well for a first buy or should I have held out for a omega or rolex?


I own two Zenos, they are well made watches at good price & not that common, Omega (I`ve got four) & Rolex are in a different league but they cost a lot more dosh









Basically if you are happy with the Zeno then don`t worry, you could always save up for a Omega or Rollie later


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Chuckhrtn72 said:


> I just bought my first Zeno watch. As a matter of fact my first swiss watch. It is the Zeno Army watch with Eta 2836. I got the metal band with it and it was $315 U.S. did I do well for a first buy or should I have held out for a omega or rolex?


You did well









Zeno Basel are excellent Swiss watches & you won't see them in the High Street shop windows


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sounds good to me, let's see some pics of your latest


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Ditto what the other guys have said, Zeno do some great watches & IMHO are great value for money


















Cheers

Andrew


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mutley said:


> Ditto what the other guys have said, Zeno do some great watches & IMHO are great value for money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great pic Andrew, espeically as I'm partial to the odd domed crystal


----------



## Chuckhrtn72 (Feb 16, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Sounds good to me, let's see some pics of your latest


I dont know how to post a pic


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi you need to get yourself a photo hosting service, lot's of peope use Photobucket but there's loads on the web that are FOC. As for then getting them into your post, have a read of PG's tips here


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

PhilM said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Ditto what the other guys have said, Zeno do some great watches & IMHO are great value for money
> ...


Thanks Phil, unfortunately this pic is the exception rather than the rule most of my photos turn out total junk


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mutley said:


> Thanks Phil, unfortunately this pic is the exception rather than the rule most of my photos turn out total junk


I know what you mean, most of my pics end up getting deleted


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

All Zenos are 100% Swiss made. Strap, pouch and even printed warranty card. No "Chinese connection". I have a classic pilot.


----------



## w.h.s (Mar 1, 2008)

i had a zeno miyota explorer a few years back as a beater and it was a good'en, never tried the divers but i do like domed accrylic.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I do not rate domed acrylics at all. Totally don't see the point of them at all.

I consider Zeno to be the cheapest end of the Swiss range of watches, and with movements sitting in polythene inserts very unimpressive indeed. No, I think they are less quality than the newly vamped Rotary watches, and certainly not in the same league as Oris or Seiko for that matter

I also think Zenos are massively overpriced


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Griff said:


> I do not rate domed acrylics at all. Totally don't see the point of them at all.


The point is strength. A domed form is approximately four times stronger than a flat one of the same thickness.

Cheers


----------



## Chuckhrtn72 (Feb 16, 2008)

Griff said:


> I do not rate domed acrylics at all. Totally don't see the point of them at all.
> 
> I consider Zeno to be the cheapest end of the Swiss range of watches, and with movements sitting in polythene inserts very unimpressive indeed. No, I think they are less quality than the newly vamped Rotary watches, and certainly not in the same league as Oris or Seiko for that matter
> 
> I also think Zenos are massively overpriced


What would you recommend in affordable swiss watches? I could not find any real swiss watches under 500 bucks.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

O & W, RLT, some of the PRS. Also vintage


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Hunting down a nice Swiss vintage on ebay can be good fun and $500 is a very comfortable budget, many good watches cost a lot less than that.

You could do a lot worse than an Omeag Seamaster from the sixties:

Something like this:

Seamaster

Try to go for one that has been recently serviced or budget for getting it serviced, new crystal and strap (if needed). I notice many US ebay dealers offer a warranty.

Buying from outside your own country can be risky, but not always.

You really need to see a picture of the movement and the movement serial number.

Omega's site can date any of their watches from the movement serial number, here:

Omega


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Here is a pic of a vintage NOS that I bought a year ago.


----------



## Chuckhrtn72 (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Bill B @ Mar 12 2008, 12:35 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>
Here is a pic of a vintage NOS that I bought a year ago.










I am new to watches and love the look of yours but I have no Idea what NOS means. I bought the Zeno cause it had an eta movement and I thought that was good. I found that eta makes a lot of the swiss movements and I wanted a automatic. I am soo new to this I just wanted a nice watch that was also water proof. I would like to know anything about eta. Or Zeno for that matter. I know Omega and Rolex by name only.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Chuckhrtn72 said:


> I am new to watches and love the look of yours but I have no Idea what NOS means.


NOS = New Old Stock

Basically a watch (or whatever) that is quite old but has been left on the shelf in the box... so it's NEW but it's OLD STOCK


----------



## Chuckhrtn72 (Feb 16, 2008)

Jonmurgie said:


> Chuckhrtn72 said:
> 
> 
> > I am new to watches and love the look of yours but I have no Idea what NOS means.
> ...


thank you


----------

